# 2005 rear tailights



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am thinking about getting black tail lights for my 05, question is are the stock lights worth trying to sell? or just put them on a shelf? Do people even look for stock ones to get still?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

People look for the stock ones when they get ticketed for illegal black ones.......


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Im not going black lenses. I dont like black lenses. Just the clear lense with black housing. 

I dont think those are illegal correct? I have had the same kind on my ranger for 2 years with no problems..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If they don't have the reflectors in them like the stock ones, they're illegal. I'd make sure before I put them on they car. You may have had them on your Ranger for 2 years w/o problems but if they're illegal all it takes is that one over zealous cop.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

good point.. thank you. I will make sure i pay attention to that.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it a "fix it ticket: in cali? or a full blown ticket?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure, I've never been ticketed for that.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hightly doubt shops take the time to check the DOT markings on light housings. As long as it isn't anything to crazy from stock you should be fine.

I'd rock the Depo tails without worries.

I just bought a set of Depo headlight housing for my C5. Converting it from the ugly flip-ups to a nice set of fixed ones. Gonna save me 40lbs in front of the wheels. Just gotta bake and pull the housing apart so I can have the body shop color match them to my car.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats what I got. the deor ones with blacked out marker light


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Sell them on E-Bay or on this site. I needed one for a bump and run that was not enough to report to insurance. Sell them separate and make a little more.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

whats a fair price on them?


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

I think i paid $65 for mine, i only needed 1 and did not need to spend the extra money for a pair.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The '06 tails are legal and look awesome


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI... my Depo headlights are DOT approved.


----------

